

Not on Facebook? You're probably a psychopath - felipemnoa
http://www.theweek.co.uk/technology/48363/not-facebook-youre-probably-psychopath

======
eslachance
Old news! Please, people, stop posting this damn article!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4349305>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4368963>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4351027>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4350429>

------
islon
This is either facebook advertising or an awful article, maybe both.

------
rootinier
Geez, what an awful article.

